
Startups in 137 chars - nprincigalli
http://twitter.com/paulg/status/22316438109
======
nprincigalli
I know at some point links to twitter updates were killed right away on
hackernews.

Posted this one to see what'll happen when it's a tweet from the bigwigs :)

